# Radio Test Failed



## DeniseH. (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm using a Toshiba notebook with XP and an Atheros5005gs wireless card. It will not find my router signal and when I perform a diagnostic test, the radio test failed. The driver has been installed, radio inserted, and enabled, but it tells me that the radio is not turned on. I have gone to the Client utility and the 'Enable' button is greyed out. I have also deleted and reinstalled the software, but to no avail. Please help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd contact the manufacturer and get a new card.


----------

